# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Lufta ndaj krimit te organizuar

## Albo

Ne kete teme mund te shprehni mendime se cfare politikash duhet te ndjeke shteti shqiptar, dhe shtetet e vendeve fqinje per te parandaluar krimin e organizuar shqiptar. Gjithashtu, mund te sillni artikuj nga shtypi mbi arritjet ne luften kunder krimit te organizuar.

----------


## Albo

Specialistët perëndimorë të krimit të organizuar hedhin dritë mbi organizimin e Mafias shqiptare, përfshirjen e politikës qeveritare dhe reagimin e opozitës

*Ish - Sigurimi i Shtetit, kupola që drejton krimin e organizuar*

Mark Galeotti është pedagog i Historisë Botërore në Universitetin e Keele, Britania e Madhe, dhe njëkohësisht bashkëpunëtor i NATO-s, Ministrisë Britanike të Mbrojtjes dhe ish-këshilltar i Pentagonit, ka zbërthyer tre rrugët e zhvillimit të Mafies shqiptare në një analizë të botuar në revistën prestigjioze "Janes Defense"

Nga Endri DIBRA


"Mafia shqiptare drejtohet nga ish-sigurimi i shtetit". Ky është konkluzioni që ka nxjerrë përfundimisht një nga specialistët më të shquar në fushën e krimit të organizuar transnacional, britaniku, Mark Galeotti. Dr. Galeotti, i cili është pedagog i Historisë Botërore në Universitetin e Keele, Britania e Madhe, dhe njëkohësisht bashkëpunëtor i NATO-s, Ministrisë Britanike të Mbrojtjes dhe ish-këshilltar i Pentagonit, ka zbërthyer atë që në Shqipëri prej kohësh flitej nën zë. Mafia shqiptare drejtohet nga ish anëtarët e të famëkeqit Sigurim, ish struktura e Shërbimit Sekret Shqiptar gjatë regjimit të Enver Hoxhës. Në një analizë mbi Krimin e Organizuar Shqiptar dhe hovin e tij gjigand drejt perëndimit të shkruajtur në prestigjozen Janes Defense me titull "The albanian Connection" (Lidhja Shqiptare) ai bën një përshkrim të detajuar dhe profesional të strukturës kriminale shqiptare. I njohur si specialist i çështjeve post-sovjetike, Galeotti aktualisht, është Këshilltar pranë Zyrës së Kërkimeve në Ministrinë Britanike të Punëve të Jashtme. "Gjatë 10 viteve të fundit, Shqipëria ka provuar shpesh herë kaose me probleme të ndërlidhura, të cilat kanë rezultuar në rënien e shtetit, si dhe me rritjen e krimit të organizuar.

Me vdekjen e diktatorit neo-Stalinist, Enver Hoxha, Partia Komuniste Shqiptare e ndërtoi regjimin dhe rregullin e saj mbi sfidat e reja. Me rënien e regjimit komunist, në vitet 1991-1992, jeta sociale e vendit u shoqërua me dhunë qytetare, kaos ekonomik, si dhe me grabitje. Inflacioni arriti në 100 për qind, papunësia 50 për qind dhe shumë shërbime publike u mbyllën. Verilindja dhe Jugu i vendit nominalisht janë nën kontrollin e qeverisë, ndërsa qytetet e Fierit, Sarandës, Vlorës, Gjirokastrës dhe Shkodrës janë shndërruar në bastionet virtuale të krimit të organizuar."

*Tre rrugët e zhvillimit të Mafias shqiptare*

Më pas në analizën e tij, Galeotti tregon mënyrat me të cilat Mafia ka arritur këtë hov gjigand ndërkombëtar. "Aksesi që iu dha "zanatçinjëve" shqiptarë nga grupet kriminale italiane dhe turke dhe burimet që iu ofruan nga mundësitë e reja, revolucionarizuan Krimin e Organizuar Shqiptar në tre mënyra, tregon Specialisti i Foreign Office-it (Ministrisë Britanike të Jashtme ).

*Organizimi* 

Tradicionalisht, organizatat kriminale shqiptare kanë ngjarë me grupet banditeske, të ndërtuara rreth fisit dhe të krijuara me një kulturë patriarkale, maskuliteti dhe besnikërie familjare. Gjithnjë e më shumë po zhvillohen si organizata të sofistikuara, ku në disa raste përfshin mbledhjen dhe kontrollin e bizneseve, duke iu ngjarë stileve të strukturave me bërthama terroriste apo "ekipeve". Në këtë moment, vjen në ndihmë eksperienca e ish-agjentëve të Sigurimit të Shtetit e njohur ndryshe me emrin zyrtar O.S.SH. Sipas Galeottës, "kjo veçori e fundit reflekton daljen e grupeve gangstere të anëtarëve të Sigurimit, policia sekrete e regjimit brutal të Hoxhës."


*Ndërkombëtarizimi* 

Është rruga e dytë e shtrirjes së rrjetit të gjerë të kriminalitetit të organizuar Shqiptar. "Grupet kriminale shqiptare më të avancuara, po ndërtojnë rrjete në të gjithë Evropën, ku mendohet që 8,000 vetë janë përfshirë në Itali dhe 5,000 të tjerë në Gjermani. 14 për qind e tyre vlerësohet të jenë nën moshë.


*Diversionizmi* 

Është rruga e tretë e zhvillimit të Krimit të Organizuar Shqiptar. Sipas Këshilltarit të NATO-s, Krimi i Organizuar Shqiptar po lëviz në fusha të reja, që nga pastrimi i parave dhe krijimi i investimeve piramidale, deri tek blerjet e aseteve të privatizimit dhe falsifikimet. Në Shqipëri prodhohet kanabis dhe sipas raportimeve të fundit edhe koka." Për prodhimin e kokës, kohët e fundit flet edhe një raport i Shërbimeve Sekrete italiane SISDE, në të cilën thuhet se në malet shqiptare po kultivohet edhe koka. Kjo në bashkëpunim me disa kartele kolumbiane, si dhe me Sacra Corona Unita.

Më tej, në analizën e këshilltarit të Ministrisë Britanike të Punëve të Jashtme, i cili është edhe këshilltar i revistës prestigjoze britanike JANE-s Defense, pohon se 90 për qind e heroinës që prodhohet në Afganistan kalon në korridorin Ballkanik, e cila ka si destinacion Evropën, ku natyrisht një rol të rëndësishëm luan edhe Shqipëria. Me fillimin e luftës në ish-Jugosllavi, turqit ishin në kërkim të rrugëve të reja dhe korrierëve të rinj, ku shqiptarët patën "kënaqësinë" të ofrohen si partnerë. Grupet shqiptare u shërbejnë turqve si korrierë, por edhe si shpërndarës. Kamionët dhe shoferët shqiptarë transportojnë lëndë narkotike nga Korça në Elbasan ose Gjirokastër për në Portet e Vlorës, Durrësit dhe Sarandës. Dhe prej andej ato merren me skafe, apo anije të vogla për tu shpërndarë në Itali dhe në bregdetin Dalmat. Krijimi i rrjeteve shpërndarëse të drogës nga shqiptarët është më shqetësues në Belgjikë, Gjermani, Zvicër dhe Greqi. Rreth 70 për qind e heroinës që vjen në Gjermani dhe Zvicër është e njohur që vjen nga Shqipëria apo transportohet nga grupet kriminale shqiptare, ndërsa në Greqi këto shifra janë edhe më të larta, ku kapin 85 për qind të eksportit të heroinës." Galeotti vlerëson se lidhjet ndërmjet grupeve kriminale shqiptare dhe atyre italiane janë të forta.

Emigrantët shqiptarë kanë bashkëpunuar me Mafian italiane në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, që në fundin e viteve 80 dhe veçanërisht me grupet kriminale italiane si La Rosa dhe Sacra Corona Unita, të cilat lëvizën shpejt për të fituar avantazh pas kolapsit të Shqipërisë (në vitin 1997), ndërsa tashmë krimi shqiptar dhe ai italian janë vënë nën kontrollin e kontrabandës së cigareve, emigrantëve klandestië, drogës, armëve dhe automjeteve të vjedhura në Ballkan.

(vijon në numrin e ardhshëm) 

Rilindja Demokratike
30 tetor 2001

----------


## Albo

Vijon nga numri i kaluar

"Komuniteti ndërkombëtar është në ankth për të parandaluar konsolidimin e Krimit të Organizuar Transnacional Shqiptar. Ai përfaqëson një rrezik të ri të kriminalitetit etnik dhe vepron si një forcë në rritje për organizatat ekzistuese. Kështu, Policia italiane është e shqetësuar për shërbimin e armëve dhe pastrimit të parave që i ofron mafia vendase organizatave kriminale shqiptare"

Pavarësisht ndonjë suksesi, krimi i organizuar vazhdon të lulëzojë për shkak të mungesës së burimeve dhe ndarjeve të mëdha të brendëshme. Banka Botërore, kujton Galeotti, e rendit Shqipërinë si vendin më të korruptuar në Evropë dhe kjo shihet të aplikohet edhe brenda rradhëve të policisë. Në Marsin e vitit 1998, Presidenti i Republikës, Rexhep Meidani, njoftoi fillimin zyrtar të luftës kundër korrupsionit, një lutë e cila nuk solli rezultate.Duke folur në pozicionet e një eksperti ndërkombëtar të krimit transnacional dhe njëkohësisht në pozicionin e një këshilltari jo pak të pushtetshëm në disa institucione të rëndësishme perëndimore, Galeotti lajmëron se "komuniteti ndërkombëtar është në ankth për të parandaluar konsolidimin e Krimit të Organizuar Transnacional Shqiptar. Ai përfaqëson një rrezik të ri të kriminalitetit etnik dhe vepron si një forcë në rritje për organizatat ekzistuese. Kështu, Policia italiane është e shqetësuar për shërbimin e armëve dhe pastrimit të parave që i ofron mafia vendase organizatave kriminale shqiptare." Por ajo që vihet re nga kjo analizë e Galeottit është se ai përfshin në këtë analizë edhe qëndrimet e opozitës shqiptare në lidhje me "luftën" që i ka shpallur qeveria krimit të organizuar. Opozita ka dhënë shembuj të pushtetarëve të inkriminuar me trafiqet dhe krimin e organizuar.

Por ajo që ofron si këshillë, Specialisti i NATO-s dhe njëkohësisht këshilltar në Ministrinë e Jashtme të Britanisë së Madhe, është dhënia e legjitimitetit policisë në popull duke luftuar korrupsionin në rradhët e saj. Ndonëse kjo analizë është bërë kohë më parë, në Ministrinë e Rendit Publik do të dilte në "shesh" skandali i pasaportave, ajo duket më reale tani pak muaj pas këtij skandali, në të cilën janë përfshirë politikanë dhe qeveritarë. Kjo duket se tregon edhe arsyet e rezultateve të policisë në luftën kundër krimit të organizuar, ku në këtë luftë faji nuk qëndron në rradhët e uniformave blu apo specialistëve të saj, por në rradhët e qeveritarëve dhe politikanëve të cilët për shkak të historisë së tyre të kaluar dhe lidhjet që kanë me strukturat e ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit, nuk kanë dëshirën dhe vullnetin për tu bërë partnerë serioze në frontin global të luftës kundër krimit të organizuar.

Analiza e Mark Galeottit është një nga analizat e shumta mbi krimin e organizuar shqiptar. Mark Galeotti, sikurse nënvizuam dje është pedagog i Historisë Botërore në Universitetin e Keele, Britania e Madhe, dhe njëkohësisht bashkëpunëtor i NATO-s, Ministrisë Britanike të Mbrojtjes dhe ish-këshilltar i Pentagonit. Ajo që nënvizohet në këtë analizë të shkurtër të Galeottit është identifikimi i krimit të organizuar shqiptar me struktura të inkriminuara të pushtetit. Analiza megjithëse është bërë muaj më parë ka arritur të parashikojë me saktësi se "krimi i organizuar shqiptar po lëviz në fusha të reja, që nga pastrimi i parave dhe krijimi i investimeve piramidale, deri tek blerjet e aseteve të privatizimit dhe falsifikimet". E thënë ndryshe parashikimi i bërë nga Galeotti për institucionalizimin e krimit të organizuar është shndërruar tashmë në një realitet. Paratë e krimit të organizuar tashmë janë në biznese dhe privatizime të ndërmarrjeve të mëdha. Këto biznese po lulëzojnë në sajë të korruptimit të qeverisë, të cilët e kanë shndërruar ekonominë në një monopol të madh, i cili kontrollohet prej këtyre qeveritarëve. Mjafton të kujtojmë këtu rastin e Anastas Angjelit, i cili ka monopolin në shumë biznese dhe veçanërisht në atë të karburanteve

----------


## Albo

Analistja e CIA-s dhe e Byrosë së Zbulimit në Departamentin e Shtetit, Amy ONeill Richard: Ja si kryhet trafiku njerëzor, vendi që zë Shqipëria dhe shkalla e inkriminimit të zyrtarëve të korruptuar

*Shqipëria, ndër tetë vendet më të rrezikshme mafioze*

_"Grupet kriminale ruse të përbëra nga ish-rrjeti i shërbimeve sekrete sovjetike, ish-KGB, ka një bashkëpunim fantastik me Mafian shqiptare për trafikun e mishit të bardhë nga Azia në Evropën Perëndimore dhe nga Perëndimi në Azi, për të plotësuar kështu epshet e aziatikëve për racën e bardhë"_

Nga Endri DIBRA 

Analistja e CIA-s dhe e Byrosë së Zbulimit në Departamentin e Shtetit, Amy ONeill Richard, e rendit Mafian shqiptare ndër tetë organizatat kriminale më të rrezikshme për trafikun e femrave dhe fëmijëve me qëllim shfrytëzimin si lypësa. Autorja është analiste e zbulimit në Departamentin e Shtetit dhe e ka kryer këtë kërkim nën kujdesin e Programit Analitik të Departamentit Qendror të Zbulimit (CIA). Dorëshkrimin e saj analistja e ka prezantuar në një seminar të CIA-s mbi trafikun e qenieve njerëzore dhe titullohet: Trafiku Ndërkombëtar i femrave në Shtetet e Bashkuara: Manifestimi Bashkëkohor i Skllavërisë dhe krimit të Organizuar. Pasi ka merituar vendin e parë në kontinent për trafikun e drogës, Mafia shqiptare duket se nuk është e ngopur me "frytet" që servir kriminaliteti. Trafiku i femrave dhe fëmijëve është gjahu më për zemër i kriminelëve shqiptarë dhe që po gjen shtrirje edhe në kontinent. Në këtë analizë, Mafia shqiptare renditet në top listën e Krimit të Organizuar Ndërkombëtar, duke qëndruar denjësisht përkrah emrave të mëdhenj të kriminalitetit, si Mafias ruse, italiane, japoneze, kineze, kolumbiane etj. Sikurse të mos mjaftonte një raport i policisë ndërkombëtare Interpol, për krimin e organizuar transnacional, ku një vëmendje e veçantë i kushtohej kriminalitetit të organizuar shqiptar, institucionet ndërkombëtare vazhdojnë të vendosin gishtin mbi plagë.


*Mishi i bardhë dhe protektorët shqiptarë* 

"Tregu transnacional i trafikimit të mishit të bardhë, shihet të jetë tepër i organizuar, duke përfshirë rrjete të sofistikuara ndërkombëtare prokurimi, eskorta, financierë, zyrtarë të korruptuar, organizatorë dhe pronarë të shtëpivë publike. Krimi i organizuar është i çimentuar në ekonomitë e dobëta, në ato vende ku korrupsioni është tepër i lartë, duke bërë kështu të mundur trafikimin e rreth 2.000.000 femrave dhe fëmijëve, çdo vit në të gjithë planetin. Azia jug-perëndimore zotëron 1/3 e këtij trafiku, ndërsa ish-vendet sovjetike dhe Evropa Lindore, në të cilën grupohet edhe Shqipëria, e kanë rritur pjesën e tyre të tortës në ¼ e tregëtisë globale të femrave dhe fëmijëve". Përfshirja gjithnjë e më e lartë e grupeve të ndryshme kriminale në këtë trafik bëhet për shkak të përfitimit tejet të lartë. Ndërkohë një favorizim tjetër, jo i drejtpërdrejtë është se dënimet që parashikohen në legjislacionin e këtyre vendeve janë shumë të ulëta. Por ajo që të bën më shumë përshtypje, është vendi i nderit që ka merituar Mafia shqiptare, duke patur parasysh madhësinë territoriale dhe fizike të vendit tonë dhe mundësitë e tij humane.

*Grupet kriminale shqiptare* 

Analiza e bashkëpunëtores së CIA-s dhe komunitetit të Zbulimit (DCI), Amy ONeill Richard, i ka kushtuar një rëndësi të madhe krimit të organizuar shqiptar, përkrah të cilit renditen shtete të tilla si, Rusia apo Japonia, kuptohet jo si në një paradë produktesh. Pasi ka pushtuar rrjetet e drogës, qëllimi i tij tani është zotërimi i hallkave të prostitucionit, sidomos atyre që veprojnë në Italinë e Veriut. Analistja e CIA-s i referohet edhe një deklarate të Drejtorit Ekzekutiv të UNICEF-it, Carol Bellamy, sipas të cilit "ka një rritje të fluksit të trafikut të vajzave nga Shqipëria në Itali. Klanet kriminale, shpesh herë të bazuara nga lidhjet familjare, vënë në shënjestër fëmijët jetimë dhe vajzat e reja, pjesëtare të familjeve të mëdha në Shqipëri, dhe i joshin ato, duke iu premtuar "tokën e ëndërruar" për një jetë më të mirë. Këtu truket janë të shumta, duke filluar që nga një propozim martese me një emigrant shqiptar të larguar prej vitesh, apo me një shtetas të huaj, deri tek ofertat e punës pranë familjeve të ndryshme apo punësimit në punë shtëpiake." Fqinji ynë perëndimor Italia, ka ngritur i pari alarmin për rrezikshmërinë e mafias shqiptare. Sipas analistes, konsullata e SHBA-së në Milano, tregon se kohët e fundit po zhvillohet trafiku i minorenëve, kryesisht shqiptarë, të shtyrë nga shpresa se pjesa më e madhe e vajzave të reja viktimë e "peshkimit të mishit të bardhë", duke qenë se nuk e kanë sëmundjen e Sida-s, gjë që josh më shumë klientelën. "Një rrugë tipike që ndjekin organizatat kriminale shqiptare, për trafikimin e tyre në Shqipëri, është ajo e transportimit të tyre me gomone, nga Vlora apo zonat e tjera të Shqipërisë së Jugut për në Pulia të Italisë. Analistja, duke parë në retrospektivë zhvillimet në Ballkan, nuk mund të lërë pa përmendur edhe përfitimin që grupet kriminale shqiptare bënë nga konfuzioni i krijuar në kampet e refugjatëve në vendet fqinje me Shqipërinë, për të trafikuar minorene kosovare me qëllime adoptimi, apo për t`i shitur ato në industrinë e seksit. Vajzat përfundojnë në prostituta dhe fëmijët shfrytëzohen në fabrika, apo punë të tjera të rëndomta të ndaluara nga konventat e OKB-së, në Veri të Italisë, veçanërisht në Torino dhe Milano." Sipas analizës që i referohet të dhënave nga burime diplomatike, Konsullata Amerikane, në Milano, raporton për një shfaqje të dhunës kundër vajzave dhe fëmijëve, të cilët tentojnë t`u largohen trotuareve. Për këtë qëllim, vajzave iu bëhen tatuazhe me simbolin e grupit kriminal, për ti bërë ato më të dallueshme nga vajzat e tjera lindore. Këtu çdo gjë kalon imagjinatën e këtij mijëvjeçari, duke rikthyer nga mesjeta skenat e damkosjes së njerëzve. Ndërsa në raste të tjera, grupet kriminale shqiptare i djegin me cigare "skllevërit" e tyre. Një vit më parë, në Itali u zbulua nga policia e Romës një grup fëmijësh shqiptarë, pjesa më e madhe e të cilëve ishin minorenë, të cilët përdoreshin nga bashkatdhetarët e tyre si skllevër, në pastrimin e makinave përgjatë semaforëve dhe fitimet i marrin tutorët. Ndërkohë, që ditët e fundit policia shqiptare në kuadër të luftës kundër krimit të organizuar publikon emrat e individëve të përfshirë në këtë trafik skandaloz, për mentalitetin e kujtdo, por pa i shkuar deri në fund, majës së piramidës." Sipas policisë italiane, ky rrjet trafikimi ishte i lidhur me krimin e organizuar rus dhe atë nigerian. Kryetari i Qendrës Kombëtare të hetimeve Antimafia në policinë italiane, gjenerali Francesko Savero Polella, tha dy vjet më parë se grupet kriminale në Shqipëri dhe Itali bashkëpunojnë në në transportimin e drogave dhe trafikimin e vajzave të reja për në Itali. Me të mbërritur në Itali, shqiptarët mendojnë për shitjen e mishit të bardhë. Sipas studimeve të bëra, një vajzë shitet nga grupet shqiptare tek ato italiane apo greke deri në 10.000 USD. Dhe për të lehtësuar biznesin e tyre dhe këto transaksione, krimi shqiptar ndan specifikat e detyrave me homologët e tij, të tilla si rekrutimi, transportimi dhe prostitucioni, përveç përfshirjes së tyre në veprimet e trafikimit. Disa ekspertë ngrenë pretendimin se organizatat kriminale shqiptare po rekrutojnë drejtpërsëdrejti në kampet e refugjatëve në Belgjikë, veçanërisht Antverp dhe në Bruksel. Mafia shqiptare tashmë ka vendosur kontrollin territorial, si në rrugë dhe në qytete ku ato janë të lira për të ushtruar aktivitetet kriminale."

Mafia shqiptare ka vendosur tashmë kontrollin territorial, si në rrugë dhe në qytete, ku ato janë të lira për të ushtruar aktivitete të tjera kriminale, të tilla si, trafiku i drogës dhe raketimi (rrëmbimi i personave me qëllim përfitimi). Por, uria e Mafias shqiptare shkon përtej imagjinatës. Vajza të sjella nga grupe të tjera kriminale në Belgjikë, grabiten nga shqiptarët. Këta të fundit punojnë edhe për llogari të Mafias turke. Me fuqizimin e rrjeteve shqiptare të trafikut të mishit të bardhë dhe fëmijëve kanë dalë jashtë loje ndërmjetësit tradicional të shqiptarëve që ishin francezët, marokenët dhe turqit. Tani duket se shqiptarët janë "të zotët e vetes" dhe kanë nxjerrë jashtë loje këta të fundit.


*Mafia shqiptare dhe marrëdhëniet ndërkombëtare* 

Analiza kushtuar krimit të organizuar ndërkombëtar në trafikun e femrave dhe fëmijëve, e veçon Mafian shqiptare në një rang me organizatat kriminale më të rëndësishme të trafikut të mishit të bardhë.

Krimi i organizuar shqiptar vjen në krah të Triadës aziatike, e cila është Mafia kineze e vendosur në Londër. Kjo organizatë përbëhet nga Sun Yee On, 14 K, Big Circle Boys, dhe Vo On Lok Triads. Sipas ambasadës së SHBA-së në Londër, të cilës i referohet edhe analistja e CIA-s, Triada kineze është organizata kryesore e trafikimit të femrave nga Azia Juglindore, Amerika Jugore dhe Europa Lindore për në Britaninë e Madhe. Një tjetër organizatë kriminale është ajo e YAKUZA-s, e cila vepron në Japoni dhe Azinë Juglindore. Kjo organizatë merret me trafikun e vajzave dhe të rriturve për industrinë e argëtimit. YAKUZA njihet edhe për trafikun e vajzave nga SHBA në Japoni, si dhe nga Rusia në Perëndim. YAKUZA vlerësohet nga CIA, si organizata më e rrezikshme kriminale me një shtrirje gjeografike të aktivitetit të tij në thuajse gjithë botën. Rrjetet kriminale THAI janë të përfshira gjithashtu, në trafikun e femrave me Gjeografi, veprimi në Australi, Japoni, Kanada dhe SHBA. Veprimtaria kryesore e këtij rrjeti është furnizimi i shtëpive publike në këto vende dhe në Evropë me prostituta dhe skllevër të rinj. Krimi i organizuar RUS është "çatia e organizatave të tjera". Grupet kriminale ruse të përbëra nga ish-rrjeti i shërbimeve sekrete sovjetike, ish-KGB, ka një bashkëpunim fantastik me Mafian shqiptare për trafikun e mishit të bardhë nga Azia në Evropën Perëndimore dhe nga Perëndimi në Azi, për të plotësuar kështu epshet e aziatikëve për racën e bardhë. Krimi rus zotëron rrjetin e prostitucionit në Izrael dhe në vende të tjera të ish-perandorisë sovjetike. Këtu krimi i organizuar shqiptar kooperon veprimtarinë e tij edhe me tre organizata të tjera lindore të përfshira në listën e zezë të analistes së CIA-s, siç janë grupet polake, ukrainase dhe gjeorgjiane. Ky rrjet ua shet shqiptarëve "mallin" e tyre me një çmim të ulët krahasuar me afrikanët dhe aziatikët, çmim që varion nga 1000 USD, deri në 4000 USD për vajzë. Dhe së fundi janë hallkat e krimit Nigerian të njohura ndryshe, "Nigerian crime Rings". Kjo organizatë në të vërtetë bashëkpunon me Mafian Shqiptare, jashtë territorit të vendit tonë. Bashkëpunimi ekziston pikësëpari në Itali, ku nigerianët shesin vajzat afrikane me një çmim që varion nga 9000 USD deri në 30.000 USD. Duket se analizat, ndonëse janë individuale dhe nuk mbajnë sipër autorësinë e institucionit që ka sponsorizuar programin, kanë një efekt të prekshëm në politikën e institucioneve amerikane.

Muaj më parë Departamenti i Shtetit e renditi Shqipërinë në kategorinë e vendeve që nuk bëjnë sa duhet në luftën kundër trafikut të qenieve njerëzore, dhe këtu nuk bëhet fjalë për kritikë ndaj uniformave blu, të cilët përballën çdo ditë me krimin në rrugë. Mesazhi Uashingtonit ishte i qartë. Tirana zyrtare nuk ka vullnetin politik për të luftuar këto trafiqe dhe për këto motive rrezikon sanksionet ekonomike dhe politike.

----------


## Albo

Pas masave të forta të iniciuara nga Ministri i Financave me pezullimin dhe shkarkimin e gjashtë drejtuesve të doganës dhe policisë, rezultati vazhdon të jetë negativ. Hija e mafies së zezë ka fituar sërish. Kush janë në fakt përgjegjësit e vërtetë?
Bëhej fjalë për 1232 pako me marihuanë, me peshë gjithsej 1261 kilogramë dhe 336 pako hashash, që peshonin 88 kilogramë. Gjithsej janë zbuluar e sekuestruar 1349 kilogramë substanca narkotike 

*Pranga shoferit. Sasia e madhe e marihuanës është zbuluar nga një qen antidrogë në portin italian


Sërish 1 ton drogë nga Durrësi 
Kamioni u nis nga Porti dhe kapet në Ankona* 

ANSA

Më shumë se një tonelatë marihuanë dhe hashash, që në treg kapnin shumën e 10 miliardë liretave, u sekuestruan në Portin e Ankonës nga Guar-dia di Financa. Edhe një herë droga ishte nisur nga Porti i Durrësit, pa u vënë re nga Policia Shqiptare. 

Gjithashtu u arrestua një shqiptar, 30 vjeç, dhe shoferi i kamionit në të cilin ishte fshehur droga. Për zonën e Markeve dhe veçanërisht për Portin e Ankonës -që prej vitesh është kthyer në një nga pikat më të prekura nga trafiku i lëndëve narkotike- kjo është sasia më e madhe e drogës që është sekuestruar deri tani. Kamioni ka zbritur nga anija "Egitto Expres", e cila edhe kësaj radhe është nisur nga Porti i Durrësit. Në këtë port kamioni kishte kaluar të gjitha procedurat, sipas rregullave, dhe kishte kaluar edhe filtrat e policisë, që shtohen nga dita në ditë.


*Dyshimet e para*

Fakti që kamioni ka qenë bosh, ka ngjallur dyshimet e policisë portuale. Kjo e fundit menjëherë ka marrë masa dhe ka nisur kontrollin e mjetit, e ndihmuar edhe nga qeni i specializuar për këtë detyrë, Fogar. Bëhet fjalë për të njëjtin qen që tri ditë më parë kishte zbuluar 10 kilogramë heroinë, të cilat kishin mbërritur nga Greqia. Qeni Fogar ka nuhatur diçka të dyshimtë brenda rimorkios. Kjo ka bërë që agjentët të binden se diçka nuk shkonte. Ata kanë shtuar kontrollet dhe kanë zbuluar se kamioni kishte një dysheme të madhe të dyfishtë, ku ishte sistemuar droga. Janë dashur orë të tëra punë për të shkarkuar gjithë sasinë e drogës. Bëhej fjalë për 1232 pako me marihuanë, me peshë gjithsej 1261 kilogramë, dhe 336 pako hashash, që peshonin 88 kilogramë. Gjithsej janë zbuluar e sekuestruar 1349 kilogramë substanca narkotike. Policia ka arrestuar menjëherë shoferin. Ky i fundit, sipas agjencisë ANSA, do të merret intensivisht në pyetje. Qëllimi është të zbulohet destinacioni përfundimtar që duhej të kishte droga, si dhe vendi nga ku ishte marrë. Sipas hetimeve të kryera deri tani si nga Policia Shqiptare, por kryesisht nga ajo Italiane, nuk bëhet më fjalë për raste sporadike të kalimit të drogave të ndryshme në anën tjetër të kufirit. Kjo vërtetohet edhe nga taktikat pothuajse të njëjta që përdoren për këtë qëllim. Kështu, një javë më parë, po në Itali u sekuestruan 20 kilogramë heroinë. Një 37-vjeçar me mbiemrin Dinxhi, kishte kaluar nga Porti i Durrësit me një kamion bosh. Sipas dokumenteve, ai po shkonte në Bari për t'u furnizuar me sende zbukurimi për Vitin e Ri. Por, kur ka mbërritur në këtë port, Policia Kufitare Italiane ka dyshuar nga kamioni i boshatisur dhe ka ushtruar kontroll të imët. Në përfundim, i janë gjetur 20 kilogramë heroinë. Edhe për këtë çështje vazhdojnë hetimet, ashtu si për 3 tonët e drogës së kapur pak ditë më parë në shtetin përtej Adriatikut. 


*Tre tonë një javë më parë*

Edhe në 3 tonët e kapur një javë më parë, droga ishte fshehur në një kamion, i cili kishte kaluar nga Porti i Durrësit. Ato u zbuluan në fuçi boshe birre, të cilat do të mbusheshin në Gjermani. Kamioni po kalonte tranzit në Doganën e Durrësit, pasi ishte vulosur më parë nga ajo e kryeqytetit. Droga e tipit marihuanë, që përbën një nga sasitë më të mëdha të zbuluara ndonjëherë, u kap sapo zbarkoi në Portin e Barit. Pra u zbulua që në filtrin e parë të Policisë Italiane, ndërkohë që kishte kaluar të gjithë filtrat shqiptarë. Në këtë rast u morën masa, duke pezulluar kreun e Doganës së Tiranës, Fatos Abazi, dhe atë të Durrësit, Lula Njebza, si dhe 6 doganierë të turnit. U deshën vetëm pak ditë për të vërtetuar që masat e marra nuk kanë qenë aspak efikase. Vetëm uniformat blu përbëjnë organin që ka të drejtë dhe detyrë të kontrollojnë çdo lloj trafiku. Në fakt edhe ndaj tyre u morën disa masa, të cilat ende nuk kanë dhënë rezultat.

----------


## Albo

Një skaf i nisur nga Vlora ka shpëtuar për mrekulli pa u mbytur vetëm falë rastësisë. Një anije tregtare me flamur grek, ka arritur të marrë në bordin e saj të 41 klandestinët 

*TRAFIKU/ Zhduken në det 2 klandestinë, ndërsa mundoheshin të hipnin në anijen shpëtimtare 

Otranto, sërish prag tragjedie 
Kapen 2 kile heroinë mes 41 të mbijetuarve* 

VLORE

Dy të zhdukur në det, dy kilogramë heroinë e pastër e bllokuar dhe dy në pranga është bilanci pas asaj që rrezikoi të kthehej në një tjetër tragjedi në kanalin e Otrantos. Një skaf i nisur nga Vlora ka shpëtuar për mrekulli pa u mbytur vetëm falë rastësisë. Një anije tregtare me flamur grek, ka arritur të marrë në bordin e saj të 41 klandestinët. 

Sikur të kishin qëndruar dhe pak në det, sigurisht që do të ishin mbytur që të gjithë". Kështu kanë deklaruar burime nga porti i Otrantos, të cilët janë marrë me akomodimin e klandestinëve që kanë ardhur me anijen tregtare Pelchaser. Por nuk janë mjaftuar me kaq. Ata kanë bërë një kontroll të imtësishëm mes klandestinëve dhe në çantën e një vajze kanë gjetur dy kilogramë herionë të pastër. Bëhet fjalë për një vajzë 27 vjeçare dhe një bashkëudhëtar të saj, 22 vjeç, për të cilët menjëherë është marrë masa e arrestit. Sasia e drogës ishte e ndarë në 5 qeska, të cilat ishin në çantën që vajza nuk lëshonte nga dora.


Kështu ka përfunduar një tjetër udhëtim i trishtueshëm në errësirën e akullt të kanalit të Otrantos. Sipas burime portuale të Otrantos, skafi është nisur mbrëmjen e së premtes nga brigjet e Vlorës. I ngarkuar plot e përplot, me rreth 41 vetë në bord, pa përfshirë këtu dy skafistët, skafi është gjendur në avari kur kishte dhe 15 milje për të mbërritur në brigjet italiane. Era e shumë e fortë dhe deti i trazuar në 5 ballë, kanë bërë që skafi të fusë ujë. Në këto kushte, skafistët i kanë kërkuar ndihmë një anije tregtare greke, e cila po kalonte rastësisht aty. Kapiteni nuk ka nguruar t'u ofrojë ndihmë klandestinëve në pikë të hallit. Pasi skafi është afruar me anijen, ka nisur dhe zhvendosja e klandestinëve nga skafi në anije. Pikërisht gjatë kësaj lëvizje, dy persona, identiteti i të cilëve nuk është arritur të mësohet kanë rënë në det dhe janë zhdukur. Pasi të gjithë njerëzit kanë hipur në anije, skafi me dy skafistët dhe një femër, janë kthyer sërish drejt brigjeve të Vlorës. Marrja e klandeestinëve ka bërë që anija të ndryshojë itinerarin e saj dhe të shkojë deri në portin e Otrantos, pasi kalimi dhe një herë nga anija në motovedetat italiane që erdhën në ndihmë, ishte i rrezikshëm.


Deri në orët e para të ditës së djeshme kanë vazhduar kërkimet për gjetjen e dy trupave të klandestinëve që ranë në det, por pa asnjë rezultat.

----------


## Albo

Faqja 2 - FAQE E PARE Dhjetor20, 2001 

Prokurorët italianë: Shqiptarët janë bërë më të fuqishmit në tregun e shpërndarjes së heroinës
Operacioni "Boston" nisi në maj të këtij viti dhe çoi në kapjen e 100 kilogramë heroinë nga 150 që kishte futur rrjeti në Itali 

*Itali/ Sekuestrohen 100 kile heroinë. Arrestohen 8 shqiptarë e 6 italianë. Dyshohen lidhje me politikanë shqiptarë 

Kapet bosi shqiptar i narkotrafikut 
Bilbil Heqimi në krye të rrjetit ndërkombëtar* 

ANSA

Policia e Torinos ka bërë të ditur dje shpartallimin e një bande narko-trafikantësh heroine, duke deklaruar arrestimin e 14 personave, 8 shqiptarë dhe 6 italianë me akuzën e "trafikut ndërkombëtar të drogës". 

Në një konferencë për shtyp, të mbajtur në orën 11.00 zëvendës shefi i skuadrës mobile të Torinos, Sergio Molino, prokurori Maurizio Laudi dhe zëvendësprokurori Onelio Dodero, njoftuan përfundimin e operacionit "Boston" të nisur që në maj të këtij viti dhe që nxorri në dritë rrjetin prej 14 personave dhe zbulimin e kreut të tij. Ky rrjet kishte çuar në Itali një sasi prej 150 kilogramë heroinë, por vetëm 100 kilogramë janë kapur nga policia italiane. Jo me pak habi hetuesit italianë deklaruan se ky rrjet narkotrafikantësh kryesohej nga shqiptari Bilbil Heqimi, 41 vjeç, me origjinë nga Tepelena. Ky është përfundimi i një investigimi prej disa muajsh i filluar që me kapjen e boss-it shqiptar Bilbil Heqimi. Ky i fundit, ishte vënë në pranga që në korrik të këtij viti, bashkë me tre shqiptarë të tjerë në Itali - Besnik Vasjani nga Elbasani, Shkëlqim Gremi dhe Julian Latifi - me 35 kilogramë heroinë të fshehur në rrotat e makinës. 


*Operacioni*
Vetëm më vonë, policët italianë zbuluan rrjetin e narkotrafikantëve, i cili udhëhiqej pikërisht nga Bilbil Heqimi. Ky i fundit ishte prezantuar si biznesmen tekstilesh që bënte tregëti nga Shqipëria në Itali e Shtetet e Bashkuara, tamam në Boston, emrin e të cilit mori dhe operacioni. Burime të prokurorisë italiane, në bashkëpunim me atë shqiptare po ndjekin dhe fillet e lidhjes së "bossit" Heqimi me një politikan shqiptar të mazhorancës, emri i të cilit nuk është dhënë për shkak të hetimeve. 


Tetë shqiptarët që janë tashmë në burgjet italiane dhe gjashtë italianët nga qytetet e veriut dhe bregdetit Adriatik të Italisë, kanë shënuar - sipas konferencës për shtyp të referuar dhe nga Ansa - fundin e këtij rrjeti. 


*Etapat*
Sipas hetuesve italianë ky rrjet droge është zbuluar në katër momente: 14,5 kilogramë heroinë e kapur me 14 maj, 36 kilogramë të kapur me 26 korrik, 26 kilogramë me 1 nëntor dhe 16 kilogramë u kapën me 20 nëntor të këtij viti. Sipas prokurorëve italianë, kjo organizatë ka bërë dhe trasportime të tjera nga Shqipëria me 29 prill, 9 maj dhe 15 nëntor, por kjo sasi droge, mendohet të paktën 50 kilogramë, nuk është kapur nga ana e policisë.


*Bosët shqiptarë*
Sipas italianëve, tashmë kriminaliteti shqiptar ka fituar një autonomi të gjërë në krahasim me krimin e organizuar Italian. "Kjo - thanë prokurorët - është më e dukshme në sektorin e trafikut të heroinës, duke siguruar jo vetëm trasportimin e lehtë nga Shqipëria, por dhe çmimet konkurruese në tregun ndërkombëtar. Dje, në këtë konferencë u bë i ditur dhe çmimi që shkon rreth 30 milionë lireta për kilogram. 


Në mujat e fundit në Itali, sidomos nga Portet e Barit dhe ai i Ankonës, janë kapur një sasi e konsiderueshme bimësh dhe lëndësh narkotike me përmasa të jashtëzakonshme. Më flagrant ka qenë rasti i sekuestrimit në Bari i 3 tonë marijuanë, fshehur në bidonë të destinuar për ambalazhimin e birrës. Një javë më vonë, në portin e Ankonës u kap përsëri një sasi e konsiderueshme marijuana që ishte nisur po nga porti i Durrësit. Ky i fundit ka qenë mes polemikave dhe në vendin tonë, pikërisht nga kjo sasi e madhe droge e kaluar "nën hundën" e policisë shqiptare. Për këtë janë bërë dhe një sërë ndryshimesh mes krerëve të uniformave blu.

----------


## Albo

*Korce, kapet afaristi me 500 kg. marijuane*

Kesaj radhe policia eshte treguar me e shpejte dhe ka vepruar para se nje sasi nga ato te permasave fishkellyese te mberrije pertej kufirit shqiptar. Kjo ka ndodhur ne Korce dhe protagonist kesaj radhe eshte nje biznesmen i njohur i zones, Nikolla Mihallari, tregtar dhe pronar i nje stabilimenti rrobaqepsie. Te cilit pas kontrollit policia i ka gjetur ne parkingun e ndarteses se rrobaqepsise ne fundin e dyfishte te nje kamioni frigoriferik rreth 500 kg. marijuane te presuar. Menjehere pas zbulimit te sasise se droges policia ka ndermarre nje operacion me te gjere ne disa zona te tjera te Korces per te goditur te gjithe bashkepunetoret e tij. Keshtu ne Pogradec eshte ndaluar 61 vjecari Ylli Karafili pasi ne banesen e tij u gjet nje sasi droge e paketuar si cokollate, nje sasi e konsiderueshme pasaportash false, 278 kartmonedha 100 dollareshe false dhe nje arme. Aksioni i policise ka vazhduar ne qytetin e Bilishtit, ky nen akuzen e perfshirjes ne te njejtin rrejt te trafikut te droges eshte ndaluar edhe Ilir Neza, per te cilin policia greke para pese muajesh kishte nxjerre nje urdher arresti nen akuzen e trafikut te droges. I katerti ne radhe, i rene ne rrjeten e policise nen te njejtn akuze, ishte Adnan Taho, nga qyteti i Korces. Sipas burimeve te policise droga qe grumbullonte ky rrrjet kishte per destinacion shtetin fqinj te Greqise dhe se operacioni per goditjen e tij eshte ne zhvillim e siper. Nga hetimet e para rezulton se 4 te ndaluarit bashkepunonin me njeri-tjetrin dhe mendohet se me kete aksion eshte goditur nje rrjet jo i zakonshem i trafikimit te lendeve narkotike. Policia vazhdon hetimet rreth kesaj sasie droge, me e madhja e zbuluar deri tani ne qytetin e Korces, ndersa prokuroria e rrethit filloi ceshtjen penale ndaj te ndaluarve. Sipas policise, pritet qe hetimet e metejshme te zbardhin edhe raste te tjera te trafikimit te droges prej tyre.



Xh. Baka




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Korrieri, 12/20/2001

----------


## Albo

*Trafikantët shqiptarë jo vetëm që janë "kapo" të trafikut të heroinës në Zvicër, por ato kanë filluar të krijojnë lidhje dhe me rrjetet e fuqishme italiane dhe amerikano-jugore, që kontrollojnë trafikun e kokainës në këtë vend".*

Kështu ka deklaruar dje, kryeprokurori i Zvicrës Valentin Roschaer, gjatë një konference për shtyp, mbajtur në ambientet e Prokurorisë së Përgjithshme. Sipas kreut të akuzës zvicerane, vetëm gjatë këtij viti janë arrestuar 425 shtetas shqiptarë, ku 413 prej tyre dyshohen për trafik droge e kryesisht të heroinës (ky trafik ndjek tre linja tokësore që nga Azia Jug-lindore me destinacion vendet e Europës Perendimore dhe kantonet e këtij vendi). Ndërkohë,kryeprokurori Roschaer, ka pohuar për herë të parë se trafikantët shqiptarë nuk synojnë vetëm kontrollin e heroinës, por edhe të kokainës, e cila momentalisht kontrollohet nga lobe italiano-amerikane. Është trafiku i lëndëve narkotike ai që ka siguruar pastrimin në shuma të mëdha të parave të pista, ku pjesa më e madhe, sipas mikut nga Zvicra ka shkuar në xhepat e trafikantëve shqiptarë. Njëshi i Prokurorisë Zvicerane dje ka pohuar se qëllimi i vizitës së tij në Shqipëri është vendosja e pikave të kontaktit me homologët shqiptarë, forcimin e mëtejshëm të marrëdhënieve dypalëshe, për t'i thënë "stop" krimit të organizuar në përgjithësi dhe trafikut të drogës në veçanti. Edhe kryeprokurori shqiptar Arben Rakipi është shprehur për focimin e mëtejshëm të marrëdhënieve me prokurorët zviceranë duke garantuar se specialistët shqiptarë janë të gatshëm t'i japin përgjigjen e merituar krimit dhe autorëve të tij. Rast i bashkëpunimit të sukseshëm është cilësuar ai i dosjes "Heroina", nisur nga autoritetet zvicerane disa muaj më parë.

----------


## Albo

Lulëzim Caka ka hapur gojën para prokurorëve italianë për ngjarjet e 1997. Italianët nuk e sjellin në Rinas si person "non grata". Frika e autoriteteve policore shqiptare dhe ndërhyrja e një avokati shumë të njohur 

*Një familje shqiptare e fuqishme në biznes ofron miliona për lirimin e tij me kusht nga burgu i Foxhias 

Caka rrëfen lidhjet me politikanë 
Si kërkoi azilin pak ditë më parë killeri i Beratit* 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Poli Hoxha

TIRANE

Lulzim Caka vetëm pak ditë pas kapjes nga policia italiane është shndërruar nga një supervrasës ordiner, në një person me "imunitet" politik. 

Ka qënë një spektakël i vërtetë karta e "azilit politik", që ai ka përdorur, i këshilluar nga avokati i vet menjëherë pas arrestimit. Rrëfimi i gjatë përballë prokurorëve të vendit fqinj nuk është mbushur me tregime për atentatet e shumta që ai ka bërë për t'u hakmarrë, as për gjobat marramendëse që u ka vënë tregtarëve në Shqipëri, por për lidhjet e tij me politikën në vendin tonë. Pasaportën false të një bariu kosovar dhe pistoletën që posedonte në momentin e kapjes, "i tmerrshmi i Samaticës" i ka justifikuar për të njëjtën arsye: "Di shumë dhe kërkojnë të më zhdukin. Mos më çoni në Shqipëri".


Azil Politik
Konfirmimi i palës italiane mbi kërkesën e Lulzim Cakës për azil politik ka bërë që shumica e opinionit, por edhe krerëve të policisë "që shumë gjëra nuk i dinë", të qeshin. Të tjerë janë ata që janë shqetësuar...Pavarësisht se Caka mban mbi kurriz të paktën 10 vrasje dhe hetohet për 13 të tjera në Shqipëri, "dikush" e ka këshilluar "të lozë" me rolin e tij dhe të njerëzve që e kanë rrethuar në ngjarjet e dhunshme në vitet 1997-1999 (por edhe më pas). Lulzim Caka vazhdon të qëndrojë në qelitë e policisë së qytetit të Foxhas, duke pritur një lirim të shpejtë. Qindra milionë lireta janë vënë në dispozicion të lirisë së superkillerit shqiptar. Një familje shqiptare shumë e fuqishme në tregti dhe "biznese të tjera" ka ofruar kaucionin dhe është duke përdorur të gjitha mënyrat për të hequr prangat e "mitit" më të madh të krimit shqiptar. Janë po ata që paguan dhe organizuan arratisjen e bujshme të 6 janarit 2001 nga burgu i Lushnjes. Ndërkohë "i tmerrshmi i Samaticës", pasi është konsultuar dhe rrëfyer gjatë te një nga avokatët më të mirë përtej detit, i ka habitur të gjithë me kërkesën spektakolare që i ka drejtuar Drejtësisë Italiane. Tridhjetegjashtëvjeçari që mundi të arratisej nga burgu "pa asnjë problem", që arriti brenda një viti të vrasë vrasësit e vëllait dhe nënës, duke lozur me policinë si "macja me miun", killeri më i kërkuar nga Interpoli në 78 shtete, u kap fare "rastësisht" në një fshat të vogël të një province italiane. Të gjithë e besuan, por ngjarjet po rrjedhin ndryshe. Caka, sipas burimeve të besueshme, është "vetëkapur" për të shpëtuar nga një ekzekutim i sigurt në Shqipëri (të gjitha palët e kanë kërkuar dhe shpallur këtë fakt).


Deportimi
Ndërkohë që nuk ka asnjë lajm të mirë për një mbërritje të shpejtë nga Spanja të superkillerit tjetër beratas, Kastriot Jaupi, për Lulzim Cakën pritet që mes një "marrëveshje" gjysmëligjore (deportimit) të Interpol-TIRANES dhe Interpol-ROMES, ai të "arrestohej" brenda këtyre ditëve në Rinas si një person "non grata" për italianët, por shumë i kërkuar për palën tonë. Nuk ka për të ndodhur kështu. Pala italiane nuk ka dërguar në Ministrinë e Rendit asnjë njoftim për "fatin" e mëtejshëm të Cakës, as për nisjen e procedurave të ekstradimit, të cilat zgjasin të paktën 3 muaj. Gjithçka që ndodhi brenda pak orëve mesditën e 25 dhjetorit të vitit të shkuar... identifikimi i bariut kosovar me emrin Bekim Arifi, insistimi për verifikimin e plagëve të Cakës në vetullën e djathtë dhe këmbën e majtë, moslejimi i procedurave të shpejta të gjykatës së Foxhas për lirimin e të arrestuarve, pas kaucionit në shuma të mëdha, është bërë pas një kombinacioni të Interpolit Shqiptar, INTERFORC-ës dhe policisë së Foxhas. Në mënyrë të kuptueshme, por edhe "të çuditshme" Caka është kërkuar nga pala jonë që të "trasportohet urgjentisht". Italianët vazhdojnë të tregohen indiferentë për ngutjen e homologëve shqiptarë për të pasur në dorë supervrasësin Caka, por edhe i kanë njoftuar ata (pa dhënë asnjë hollësi), se ai i ka kërkuar shtetit të tyre azil politik. Loja është e hapur. Lul Caka gjendet nga njëra anë i "blinduar" në Itali (akuzohet për armëbajtje pa leje) me një avokat të fortë, me miliona në dispozicion, por edhe me "misterin e tij politik ". Nga ana tjetër, policia dhe drejtësia jonë e kërkon thjesht si një supervrasës ordiner. 

Marre nga GSH

----------


## Albo

Italianët deklarojnë shpartallimin e rrjetit ndërkombëtar. Ja kush u kap 

*Kurbin-Roterdam, kapen 26 shqiptarë për trafik droge* 


Një tjetër skandal droge përfshin Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët në listën e narkotrafikut ndërkombëtar. Policia italiane ka deklaruar dje shpartallimin e rrjetit Shqipëri-Itali-Hollandë dhe arrestimin e 26 shqiptarëve në përfundim të këtij superaksioni.

Bëhet fjalë për një organizatë ndërkombëtare të trafikut të drogës, e drejtuar nga shqiptarët. Rrjeti ishte shtrirë nga Shqipëria në Roterdam të Hollandës, duke e kaluar drogën natyrisht nga Italia. Vetëm në një vit, ky rrjet, qarkullonte më shumë se 230 milionë dollarë.
Policia italiane e ka koduar gjithë këtë superaksion "Kurbin", meqenëse ky ka qenë dhe vendi i origjinës së disa prej shqiptarëve të përfshirë në këtë trafik. Pasi janë nxjerrë më shumë se 70 urdhëra arresti, dje është vënë në pranga Sparak Çaushi, 30 vjeç, i kërkuar në shumë shtete pasi është i dënuar me 14 vjet burg me akuzat e "krijimit të bandës së armatosur me qëllime terriorise" dhe "vrasje të dyfishtë". Gjithashtu janë arrestuar edhe Armando Traçi, 24 vjeç, dhe Ndue Kalthi, 49 vjeç. Ndërsa 31 shqiptarë të tjerë të kapur pa dokumente janë përzënë nga Italia. 


Arrestimet 
Më 27 janar të këtij viti policia italiane ka zbuluar një rafineri për përpunimin e drogës dhe një depozitë në të cilën janë gjetur 700 kilogramë marijuhanë dhe 200 kilogramë heroinë e kokainë. Ndërsa 10 kile të tjera kokainë janë gjetur nga policia në bagazhin e një autoveture, e tipit Toyota Corrolla, e cila nga sa u mor vesh ishte e destinuar për tregun anglez. Në Roterdam janë arrestuar 6 presona, ndërsa në Itali vetëm 3, megjithëse ishin nxjerrë urdhërat për të kontrolluar 70 banesa. Që nga 22 qershori e deri më 8 dhjetor të vitit të kaluar, pas hetimeve e ndjekjeve të vazhdueshme janë arrestuar disa korrierë të organizatës. Në Milano më 22 qershor, dy shqiptarë të tjerë u kapën me 3 kilogramë heroinë. Në Romë më 17 tetor, u bllokuan rreth 8 kilogramë kokainë të fshehura në një makinë nga një shtetas hollandez. Edhe 6 shqiptarë të tjerë, gjithashtu korrierë ndërkombëtarë të drogës janë bllokuar nga Roma në Milano me 13 kilogramë marijuhanë dhe rreth 7 kile heroinë. 


Superhetimi
Policia italiane për një kohë të gjatë ka vëzhguar personat e dyshuar dhe i ka ndjekur si në Itali ashtu edhe në shtetet e tjera, të ndihmuar edhe nga Drejtoria Qendrore e Shërbimeve Antidrogë. Prokurori i çështjes Paolo Albano ka shpjeguar që hetimet kanë bërë të mundur shpartallimin e një rrjeti të gjerë trafikantësh, duke ndërprerë kështu një burim ndërkombëtar substancash narkotike. Droga jo vetëm që shkonte deri në Itali , por kishte zhvilluar degë dhe në Belgjikë, duke kaluar nga Gjermania, Anglia dhe Spanja. Nga ky trafik xhiroheshin në vit rreth 250 milionë euro. Hetimet që kanë bërë të mundur nxjerrjen e 26 urdhërave arresti për 26 shqiptarë të cilat janë ekzekutuar në Roma, Milano, Gjenova, La Spezia dhe Capua. Dyshimet, që sollën dhe në gjurmët e këtij superrrjeti, kanë nisur rreth 1 vit më parë pas vrasjes së një shqiptari, i cili merrej me trafikun e lëndëve narkotike. Ai ishte emigrant pa leje qendrimi në Itali dhe u gjet i vrarë në një zonë periferike në S. Marcelloni, e cila njihet si vend me elementë të shumë kriminalë. Duke ndjekur gjurmët e grupit të shqiptarëve në të cilin bënte pjesë viktima, krabinierët , pas disa ndjekjeve e telefonatave të përgjuara - kanë arritur deri në rrënjët e organizatës me bazë logjistike në Rotterdam. Të gjitha detajet e aksionit janë bërë të ditura dje gjatë një konference për shtyp nga krerët e policisë italiane të cilët kanë drejtuar hetimet në bashkëpunim me policinë hollandeze.

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje!
shqiperi nuk ka se cfare zgjedhe se rrugete e saj jan te zgjedhura nga dikush tjeter, e ka zen cezmen kucedra :djall sarkastik:  :b :n e "kuqe" e nuk bene dorheqje. atje nuk vendose praktikisht asnje. ne 1997 jan vrare e u hoqen qafe ata qe ata i perdoren sic ju deshi qefi, i shfrytezuan per ato makaralleqet e tyre, e i vran, e me e bukura eshte se, per doren shoku shokun, per ti hequr qafe, pra vrau shoku shokun. krimi ka qene e do te vazhdoje te organizohet, e do te vriten ata qe kundershtojne "nene Parti". e boll se jan gjera te vjetra e shume e shume te njohura.
me shume respekt
eda
P.S NGRIU E SI RALITETIN E TE VERTETEN MOS TE JETOJME ME ENDRA E PRADHA, E ME ISHALLA E MARSHALLA.

----------


## Brari

Gaz. TEMA  shkruan:
--------------------
Zbulohet rrjeti trafikut të femrave

 Femra ka punuar si prostitutë edhe shtatzanë

 Artur Llana

 Grupi në fjalë mendohet të përbëhet nga 4 persona 2 nga të cilët tashmë vuajnë dënimin në Itali ndërsa i treti i tyre kërkohet nga interpoli. Një grup i fuqishëm i trafikut të femrave ka rënë në duart e policisë.Këtë e ka bërë të ditur vetë policia e Durrësit e cila ka bashkpunuar në zbulimin ,identifikimin dhe kapjen e autorve me policinë e Beratit.Kështu është arrestuar shtetasi Kastëriot Dybeku i datëlindjes 08.03.1969 lindur dhe banues në lagjen Vakëf Berat i cili ka bashkpunuar me tre shtetas të tjerë duke trafikuar e shfrytëzuar për qëllime prostitucioni shtetasen J.A 21 vjec lindur dhe banuese po në Berat.Ndërkohë që burimet policore kanë bërë të ditur edhe mënyrën se si është bërë e mundur identifikimi i njërit prej autorëve të ketij rrjeti.Në portin e Durrësit ka mbërritur edhe një shtetase e cila është riatdhesuar nga policia italiane.Menjëherë me marrjen në pyetje të saj është bërë e mundur edhe identifikimi i disa prej autorve të cilët e kishin shfrytëzuar femrën në fjalë në Itali.Policia e Durrësit menjëherë ka marrë të dhënat e duhura dhe ka bashkpunuar me policinë e Beratit e cila nga ana e saj ka bërë edhe arrestimin e e shtetasit K.Dybeku.Ndërkohë që nga informacioni i policisë së Durrësit rezulton se në këtë grup bëjnë pjesë edhe tre persona të tjera .Dy nga këta persona janë të arrestuar dhe vuajnë dënimin në Itali me akuza të ndryeshme ndërsa një i tretë është shpallur në kërkim dhe për kapjen e tij po punon edhe interpoli.Një nga të dënuarit dhe që mendohet se është një nga më kryesoret në funksionimin e këtij rrjeti është një grua rreth të 30 me inicialet M.B aktualisht është dënuar nga drejtësia Italiane me 12 vjet burg.Ajo mendohet të jetë edhe sekserja e cila ka bërë të mundur dërgimin e një sërë vajzash në Itali për të ushtruar prostitucionin me qëllimi përfitimi.Policia ka bërë të ditur gjithashtu se pas femrës e cila është riatdhesuar nga Italia tashmë nëpërmjet informacionit janë edhe 5 femra të tjera të cilat po punojnë për këtë rrjet trafikimi duke qenë viktima të tij.Ndërkohë që policia ka bërë të ditur se gjatë arrestimit në flagrancë të shteasit Dybeku është kapur bashkë me të edhe një vajzë e cila mban inicialet XH.M dhe është e moshës 16. Vjec.Sipas policisë nuk ka snjë dyshim që edhe kjo është një nga ata femra e cila ishte planifikuar për të kaluar matanë Adriatikut për qëllime prostitucioni.Nëdrkohë që bëhet e ditur se shtetesja 21 vjecare e cila tashmë ndodhet e arrestuar është rrëmbyer në vitin 1997 nga ku është dërguar në Itali.Personi i cili e ka rrëmbyer është një nga 4 personat të cilat dyshohet se janë bërthama e një rrjeti trafiku ku dy prej tyre janë vëllezër.Kështu personi i cili bëhet e ditur se kryen dënimin në Itali pasi e ka marrë vajzën ka lajmëruar të vëllanë në Gjermani,ndërkohë që mësohet se ka pasur edhe një vajzë tjetër.Por duket se riaydhesimi i vajzës në fjalë ka bërë të mundur edhe identifikimin e një rrjeti mjaft të fuqishëm trafikimi i cili vetëm nga burimet e para të policisë të cilët sipas tyre bazohen në informacione të qarta flasin për të paktën 5 vajza të tjera të cilat punojnë në rrugët e Italisë.Por vetë burimet policore nuk kanë mohuar faktin se numëri i këtyre vajzave të cilat janë rrëmbyer dhe dërguar në Itali mund të jetë akoma më i madh.Mesa duket detajet e dhëna nga femra e kthyer nga policia italiane, e cila tashmë ka edhe një fëmijë 5 muajësh për të cilin thotë se ka për baba pkërisht rrëmbyesin e saj ,janë tepër të detajura dhe kanë shtuar akoma më shumë dyshimet e policisë për një numër të madh vajzash të trafikura. Kështu vetë 21 vjecarja e kthyer nga Italia ka bërë të ditur jo vetëm mënyrën se si ka funksionuar rrjeti i cili e kishte aktivitetin e tij në Torino të Italisë por edhe fitimin i cili mendohet se është akoma me rezerva.Kështu vetëm për një periudhë të shkurtër vajza ka denoncuar sipas policisë se ka pasur një pagesë prej 1.5 miliard lireta,pagesë e cila është kthyer në fitimim për tutorët e saj.Por nëdrsa kjo shifër bëhet e ditur nga policia vetëm për personin në fjalë mendohet se mund të jetë akoma më e madhe për të tjerat ku të paktën 5 janë të sigurta të cilat kanë punuar për këtë rrjet.Ndërkohë që sipas burimëve vajza nuk është kursyer ne nxjerrin e fitimit edhe gjatë kohës që ka qenë shtatzanë. Por nuk ka mbaruar me kaq akuza ndaj personave në fjalë për të cilët policia ka kërkuar ndihmë për tu riatdhesuar në vend.Kështu emrat të cilët janë në këtë rrjet trafiku akuzohen sipas policisë edhe për një numër të madh vrasjesh të ndodhura në qytetin e Beratit gjatë vitit 1997. Tashmë që emrat e parë janë bërë të ditur po punohet edhe në drejtim të kësaj akuze.Policia e Durrësit ka bërë të ditur se vetëm nga Janari e këtej ,kjo polici ka evidentuar 20 raste të trafikut të femrave ndërsa nuk kanë munguar edhe përsonat të cilat janë arrestuar si trafikant ,ku numëri i tyre shkon në 21 vetë.Edhe pse jepen shifra të larta të kapjes apo zbulimit të trafikut ky vazhdon të jetë mjaft i lartë në Durrës ku vendin e parë po sipas policisë e zen trafiku i femrave për të vazhduar më pas me trafikun e klandestinëve,atë të fëmijëve dhe të armëve. 
---------------------------------

----------


## Albo

*

Arrestohen 16 persona, trafikonin vajza nga Evropa Lindore*



Hetimet e nisura nje vit me pare mbi linjen e trafikut te vajzave te cilat hynin ilegalisht nga Evropa Lindore ne Itali per te punuar me pas si prostituta, kane vene dje ne pranga 16 persona. Sipas agjensise italiane te lajmeve, ANSA, operacioni i mengjesit te djeshem eshte shtrire ne disa qytete, duke angazhuar mbi 400 agjente te questurave te Prodenones dhe te Triestes. Policia ka njoftuar se, operacioni qe preku dje qytetet e Pordenones, Udines, Vicenses, Venezias, Padovas, Piacences, Ferrares, Bolzanos e Trevisos ka sjelle si rrjedhoje ekzekutimin e 16 urdher-arresteve per personat qe dyshohet se jane pjese e nje rrjeti te organizuar me qellim hyrjen me ane te dokumentave false te vajzave nga Evropa Lindore ne Itali, favorizim dhe shfrytezim te prostitucionit. Policia gjate aksionit ka kontrolluar 22 lokale nate, disa prej te cileve ishin vene nen masen e sekuestros si dhe mbi 50 apartamente. Sipas hetimeve, vajzat ishin te detyruara qe te prostituonin nga e njejta organizate, e cila i kishte sjelle ato ne Itali. Vajzat, te gjitha te reja ne moshes, ishin te detyruara qe ne fillim te punonin ne keto klube nate per te bere striptizem e me vone duhej qe te terhiqnin kliente per t`u vjelur parate.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Korrieri, 05/02/2002

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. turp i madh per ne shqipetaret kush e ben kete tegeti vet shqipetaret. shet shqipetari shqipetarin, sna erdhi as greku, as italiani por vete ne shqipetaret turp. si mund te jap shqipetari shqipetarin, te ule nderin e moralin e ati vendi te vetes vete  ne radh te pare. eshte turp nga bota kur ne kerkojem dihme e hiqemi si me te vuajturit e botes, na i bejne me hile ect ect  e kur ata shikojne keto maskaralliqe, e poshtersia, te bera nga vete ne. kjo seshte asnje qe me teper pervec se nje vertetim qe i jampim e meshtesim te gjitha ato shpifje qe na ka perhapur serbi me grekun per ne, vite me radh. ne me dashje a pa dashje po ju sherbejme armiqeve keqdashve tane, po e cojme ujin tek burrim cesma e tyre. 
me shume respekt
eda

----------


## Shanon

eshte shume e thjeshte. e vetmja rruge eshte qe politikanet shqiptare te mos e drejtojne kete trafik te organizuar.

----------


## Brari

shekulli  shkruan..
------------------------
Autoritetet e policisë; Vajzat nga Mamurrasi do të trafikoheshin si prostituta në Kosovë 


Trafik vajzash në kufirin me Kosovën


Qafë- Prush, arrestohen dy trafikantët si dhe dy vajzat për ndryshim dëshmie 

KUKËS- Policia e Kukësit ndaloi dje dy persona të akuzuar për trafik prostitucioni. Paulin Nikolli, 32 vjeç, nga Mamurrasi i rrethit të Kurbinit dhe Pjerin Pistaj, 25 vjeç, nga fshati Kimëz i rrethit të Pukë, pasi po tentonin të kalonin për në Kosovë, përmes pikës kufitare të Qafë Prushit (Has) dy vajza shqiptare me qëllim që t'i shfrytëzonin për prostitucion. Burimet thanë se të katër personat u arrestuan në flagrancë në afërsi të kufirit Shqipëri- Kosovë në zonën e Hasit. Policia ka marrë masën e ndalimit edhe për D.F, 25 vjeçe, dhe SH .B. 26 vjeçe, nga Mamurasi. Burime nga zyra e trafiqeve në drejtorinë e policisë së Kukësit thanë për "Shekulli"-n se dy personat akuzohen për shfrytëzim dhe trafik prostitucioni, ndërsa dy vajzat nga Mamurrasi u ndaluan pasi ndërruan dëshminë e tyre në ngarkim të trafikantëve. Sipas të njëjtit burim, fillimisht dy vajzat dëshmuan para oficerëve të policisë gjyqësore, se ato janë marrë forcërisht nga dy tutorët, për të ushtruar prostitucionin në Kosovë . Më pas ato kanë ndryshuar qëndrimin para oficerëve të policisë gjyqësore të Kukësit. 32- vjeçari Nikolli ka deklaruar se D.F është gruaja e tij dhe ata po shkonin për një vizitë tek të afërmit e tyre në Kosovë, gjë që është miratuar edhe nga 25- vjeçarja. Por në bazë të investigimeve të kryera nga oficerët e policisë gjyqësore rezultoi se D.M nuk është gruaja apo e fejuara e Paulin Nikollit dhe ajo nuk kishte asnjë lidhje gjaku me të. Kështu që të katër personat në fjalë, me miratim edhe të prokurorisë, do të vazhdojnë të qëndrojnë në burg për t'iu nënshtruar hetimeve të mëtejshme. Inspektorë të zyrës së luftës ndaj trafiqeve thanë se krahas trafikut të prostitutave të vendeve lindore nga Kosova në Shqipëri, një linjë tjetër vazhdon të funksionojë në drejtim të kundërt, pikërisht në linjën Shqipëri -Kosovë. Sipas burimeve të policisë, vajza shqiptare, kryesisht nga Laçi, Mamurrasi, Shkodra, Puka, Mirdita, rrethe me një nivel të lartë papunësie, detyrohen të marrin rrugën drejt Kosovës, ku protektorët u premtojnë atyre punë si kamariere në lokale e motele. Por krahas detyrës së kamarieres, vajzat nga Shqipëria janë të detyruara që të ushtrojnë edhe profesionin e prostitutës në vendet ku ato janë të punësuara. Ditë më parë policia e Kukësit ndaloi shtetasen F.B nga Fieri, e cila po udhëtonte drejt Kosovës me pasaportë false. Gjatë marrjes në pyetje, F.B ka deklaruar se ajo kishte ushtruar profesionin e prostitutës që nga viti 1992 në Itali dhe po shkonte për të njëjtin qëllim në Kosovë. Ndërkohë, F.B tregoi edhe protektorët të cilët e kishin detyruar të ushtronte profesionin e prostitutës në Itali, ku njëri prej tyre ishte kunati i saj i cili kishte detyruar edhe motrën e F.B që të bënte të njëjtin veprim në shtetin fqinj. Pas këtij deklarimi u arrit të zbulohen dhe më pas të arrestohen autorët e një rrjeti të trafikut të prostitucionit me destinacion Italinë. Ndërkaq, Kukësi ka filluar të përdoret si trampolinë edhe për kalimin e prostitutave nga Shqipëria për në Maqedoni. Tashmë edhe Kosova që është nën administrimin e OKB-së, me një forcë ushtarake të NATO-s prej 36- mijë ushtarësh si edhe me rreth 20 mijë policë e civilë të OKB-së është kthyer në një vend të preferuar për prostitutat lindore, por edhe për ato nga Shqipëria.
Bashkim Shala

----------------------------
komenti im.

Ne kosove perdoreshin ne vitet 90  vajza bullgare si kamariere ne kafiqet e restaurantet e pronareve shqiptare. Kuptohet  ato ishin  grepi per terheqjen e klienteve dhe sherbenin jo thjesht per shperndarje pjatash e filxhanesh ne tavolina por dhe si prosti. 

Ujqerit  e Kosoves tani i kane kthyer Syte tek fshataret e varfra te Shqiperise dhe per kete cakejte tane jane te gatshem te servirin mish te bardhe  Trimave Kosovare...

TURP Kombetar.

----------


## julian

Tamam turpe. Une per vete shkoj ne Evrope shdo vit dhe e shoh me syte e mi dhe e degjoj me veshet e mi nga Evropianet se Shqiptaret kane marre nje stereotip jashtezakonisht te keq. Me termend te vjen turp te thush qe je Shqiptar. Sado krenar te jesh keto lloj pislliqesh qe ndodhin cdo dite ta mbyllin gojen. Me vjen shume keq qe populli yne dhe emri i Shqiptarit eshte katandisur ne kete gjendje.

----------


## Albo

*ANDI CIRO*
Anetar i ri

Regjistruar: - 07-05-2002
Vendndodhja: PHILLY BABY
Poste: 4

* Rreth Krmit Te Organizuar* 

Kete me shume e kame si pergjigje rreth asaj qe ka shkruajtur alboja dua vetem te them se eshte nje nga gjerat me abstrakte qe te parandalosht krimin e organizuar se me sa mendoj une sot per sot ne SHqiperi krime te organizuar jane vetem hasmerirat dhe eshte nje gje qe shteti nuk mund ta parandaloj dot ne asnje menyre gjithashtu dhe ne shtet fqinje nuk parandalohen dot krimet e shqiptarve te organizuara se nuk vriten se u zune ketu me grusht dhe ta tregoj une ty po kalove nga lagja ime po zihen per pune droge apo biznes i piset kshu qe policia qe te parandaloj krimin e organizuar duhet te prandaloj organizimet e pista po eshte nje menyre ne rrallimin e tyre duke vene nje ndeshkim shume te rende ndaj krimeve te organizuara i cili ky ndeshkim as nuk e zbaton njeri ne bote se ne Europ eshte nje gabim po per ata qe meren me gjera te pista eshte favor se denimi atje pagohet kurse ne Amerik denimin nuk e paguan dot sikur dhe 1 dite burg te japin keta te kesh leke sa te duash nuk e paguan dot je i dtyruar ta besh denimin,kshu qe jane disa ligje qe duhet te ndryshojne si ne SHqiperia dhe Europ qe te vij ne rralim te krimeve po kuptohet asnjehere ne parandalim te plote.

----------


## harmonies

_Ujqerit e Kosoves tani i kane kthyer Syte tek fshataret e varfra te Shqiperise dhe per kete cakejte tane jane te gatshem te servirin mish te bardhe Trimave Kosovare..._ 

Banditet me sa di une nuk kane kombesi, ata jane si puna e komunistave. Por me sa shikoj nderi i kombit po perpiqet lezetshem tu veshi  atyre perkatesi etnike-krahinore.

----------

